# The real difference switching from KJV to ESV makes



## Eoghan (Dec 26, 2012)

It took me a minute...


----------



## reformedminister (Dec 26, 2012)

apostasy?:


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2012)

Having picked up a KJV after growing up exclusively around modern translations, this one thing that certainly confused me!


----------



## Tyrese (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2012)

1 Corinthians 13


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 26, 2012)

I love my KJV and that's funny stuff,good job!


----------



## Berean (Dec 26, 2012)

You're on a roll, Eoghan!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 26, 2012)

Jake said:


> Having picked up a KJV after growing up exclusively around modern translations, this one thing that certainly confused me!



To make things even more puzzling,my Geneva Bible translates those words that are "Charity" in the KJV as "Love" so it's not an issue of the older translation using the word "Charity" but the younger KJV,does anyone have an answer for why King James had his translators chose "Charity" over "Love"


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 26, 2012)

A thread here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/charity-KJV-31513/

(Tyndale has love in 1 Corinthians 13)

Found another link:

http://brandplucked.webs.com/charity.htm

etymonline.com provides the older definition of Charity.


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 31, 2012)

Sadly it is not my joke I merely draw attention to it. One word that has not made it into the C21st is bastard. It occurs three times in the KJV and has the appropriate tone of reproach. I cannot see the same meaning in illegitimate - it sounds like a goal disallowed by the referee.

[BIBLE]Hebrews 12:8
[/BIBLE]


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 31, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Sadly it is not my joke I merely draw attention to it. One word that has not made it into the C21st is bastard. It occurs three times in the KJV and has the appropriate tone of reproach. I cannot see the same meaning in illegitimate - it sounds like a goal disallowed by the referee.
> 
> [BIBLE]Hebrews 12:8
> [/BIBLE]



It's less offensive the way it reads now. Which was the point.


----------



## mossy (Dec 31, 2012)

JohnGill said:


> Eoghan said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly it is not my joke I merely draw attention to it. One word that has not made it into the C21st is bastard. It occurs three times in the KJV and has the appropriate tone of reproach. I cannot see the same meaning in illegitimate - it sounds like a goal disallowed by the referee.
> ...



So, you were on the translation team?


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 31, 2012)

mossy said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Eoghan said:
> ...



Obviously not, but if you read in the current literature of modern translation teams, instead of making fatuous assertions, you would be aware of the vein of thought of trying to make the Bible less offensive to target markets.


----------



## jandrusk (Dec 31, 2012)

CHARITY - Definition from the KJV Dictionary


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 31, 2012)

JohnGill said:


> mossy said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



Alright now, let's not forget to be charitable


----------



## Te Deum (Jan 22, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > mossy said:
> ...



Or lovable...


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm growing more fond of the TR as I just preached on John 5, and the ESV and NIV remove v.4. Never thought I'd see a Bible go 1, 2, 3, 5....Dumb.

Happy that I use the NASB and they only put it in brackets...


----------



## Zach (Jan 22, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> I'm growing more fond of the TR as I just preached on John 5, and the ESV and NIV remove v.4. Never thought I'd see a Bible go 1, 2, 3, 5....Dumb.
> 
> Happy that I use the NASB and they only put it in brackets...



To be fair, it is footnoted in the ESV.


----------



## thbslawson (Jan 22, 2013)

KJV debates...seriously???? I thought I was free from this when I left the Indy-Fundy-Baptists.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 22, 2013)

Zach said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm growing more fond of the TR as I just preached on John 5, and the ESV and NIV remove v.4. Never thought I'd see a Bible go 1, 2, 3, 5....Dumb.
> ...



That's true.


----------



## KMK (Jan 22, 2013)

thbslawson said:


> KJV debates...seriously???? I thought I was free from this when I left the Indy-Fundy-Baptists.



Welcome to PB!

Check out this forum: Translations and Manuscripts


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jan 22, 2013)

Greetings:

The word Charity comes from the Latin root "caritas." As we all know there are different types of "love." Caritas, in Latin, denotes the highest form of love - a love that is self-sacrificial. This is why the word is now used of charitable organizations. When we give of our time and money to such endeavors, we are sacrificing a part of ourselves for others. This makes it a better translation of the Greek word agape.

Though people who lived back in the 1600's did not need to see the advantages of translating the word into "charity." I think that it is a definite advantage as we witness, because in explaining the idea of self-sacrificial love in 1 Cor 13 we can immediately use the example of our Lord Jesus Christ who sacrificed Himself for our sins.

Hope this helps.

Blessings in Jesus,

Rob


----------

